# Remove Instrument Cluster



## 88blacktop (Oct 21, 2009)

I need to remove the top panel over the instrument cluster as the leather is coming off of it. How can I remove this piece? From what I read in another thread it may just pull off, but what am I dealing with, just some plastic clips? Just pull straight up?

It's on an 05 Altima

This is the only other thread I could find on it, and the link in it is broken.
http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/72083-please-help.html


----------



## Samets (May 17, 2010)

I would also like to know since I want to pull out my cluster and take out the dumb seat belt light...


----------

